# Cwc Diver -Sbc



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Thinking of a CWC quartz diver ,the SBS version.Anybody any experience of these?


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Have bought one .As soon as Roy has sorted battery will post pics of new covert desk diver.


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

I have had two and have used them as daily beaters for around the last 14 years, only problems i had were with batteries bought in out of the way places not lasting, lume was good and they did everything i expected of them, i now use a seiko 007 which i think is a better watch for less money imho.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

As promised here are pics of my newly acquired

SBS diver, back from its service with Roy at RLT. First and

third pics are on a brown leather nato (bought from Roy), second on a black nato.

I'm very happy with it.




























I liked the SBS one so much I bought another!

This time an issued quartz diver from a fellow TZ'er who

had kindly sent me a PM. Here are pics showing it before

going off to Roy at RLT for service, as you can see it is bit

dusty.


----------



## gametime (Feb 9, 2012)

love that cwc seamaster homage


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Not really sure if hommage is the right term .From what i understand CWC made the watch to M.O.D. Spec. ,rather than try to copy Omega ,but i"',m sure others here are better informed than me .


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

I love these CWC SBS, definitely on my wishlist. Both versions are equally nice, I can see why someone would get both.


----------

